# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  جمهورية مصر العربية   التنازل عن جريمة السرقة

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*التنازل عن جريمة السرقة*
*=================================*
*الطعن رقم  0760     لسنة 26  مكتب فنى 07  صفحة رقم 1001*
*بتاريخ 08-10-1956*
*الموضوع : سرقة                    * 
* الموضوع الفرعي : التنازل عن جريمة السرقة                          * 
*فقرة رقم : 1* 
*يختلف معنى التنازل فى المادة 10 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية عنه فى المادة 312 من قانون العقوبات فهو فى أولاهما ذو أثر عينى مطلق يمحو الواقعة الجنائية ذاتها و ينبسط على كافة المتهمين فيها بينما هو فى المادة 312 من قانون العقوبات ذو أثر شخصى يقصر على شخص الجانى الذى قصد به و قصر عليه - لإعتبارات شخصية* 
*و أواصر عائلية تربط بين المجنى عليه و المتهم - و لا تمتد إلى سواه من المتهمين .*


*=================================*
*الطعن رقم  0760     لسنة 26  مكتب فنى 07  صفحة رقم 1001*
*بتاريخ 08-10-1956*
*الموضوع : سرقة                    * 
* الموضوع الفرعي : التنازل عن جريمة السرقة                          * 
*فقرة رقم : 2* 
*متى كان الحكم قد جعل للتنازل الصادر من الزوج فى جريمة السرقة أثراً يمتد إلى الشريك و يشمله فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى القانون .*

*               ( الطعن رقم 760 لسنة 26 ق ، جلسة 1956/10/8 )*
*=================================*

----------

